# Death World Veterans (Catachan)



## General Eric

*Used the Catachan 3rd Edition to create a army list and am making an attempt to translate it to 7th edition. Any feedback to make the list more efficient or accurate to "Death World Veterans" armies is welcome. *

*Catachan 2nd "Green Vipers" Regiment (3rd Edition Catachan Codex) *

HQ- DWV Command HQ; Straken; Medic; Comm-link; Plasma; flamer. (5 models)

*HQ - Commisar

Elite - DWV Sniper squad. (3)

Elite - DWV Assault Team; x2 Melta; Demo Charge. (6)

Elite - DWV Assault Team; x2 Melta; Demo Charge. (6)

Troop - Platoon 1; Captain w/ Pwr Fist(1); 2 DWV Infantry squads w/ Rocket and flamer(20); Heavy Bolter Fire Support Team (3)

Troop - Platoon 2 - Lieutenant w/ bolt pistol(1); 2 DWV Infantry squads w/ Rocket and flamer(20); Auto Cannon Fire Support Team (3)

Troop - *Rough Riders; 2 Melta. (5)

Troop - **Catachan devils; 2 Melta.(10)

Troop - **Catachan devils; 2 Melta.(10)

Fast - DWV Scout Sentinels; Camo. (3)

Fast - DWV Patrol - Plasma gun. (6) 

Fast - DWV Patrol - Plasma gun. (6) 

Heavy- Mortar Heavy Weapons Squad. (3)

heavy- ~Booby Traps~

*substituted Ogryns for Rough Riders

**Straken allows Catachan Devil (Elite) as troop choice

This is roughly a 2k list give or take 100-200 points

*Catachan 2nd "Green Vipers" Regiment (Astra Militarum and Stronghold)*

HQ - CCS; Straken; Medic; Reg. Standard; Vox; Plasma Gun. (HQ- DWV Command HQ)

HQ - CCS; Power Fist; Reg. Standard; Medic; Vox; H. Flamer. (Troop - Captain of Platoon 1)

*HQ - Commisar (HQ)

*HQ - Priest ( I have an awesome DWV themed Priest i want to include)

Troop - Platoon 1-2; PCS w/ 2 laspistol, 2 Plasma Gun; 4 Infantry Squads w/ Rocket and Flamer, vox; 2 special weapon teams w/ 2 melta, 1 Demo Charge; 3 Heavy Weapons Team -Mortar, Auto Cannon and heavy Bolter. (Troop - Lieutenant, DWV Inf Squad, Fire Support Teams, Assault Teams, Mortar Heavy Support)

Troop - Veteran Squad; 3 Plasma Guns; Demo Doctrine; Forward Sentry Doctrine; Vox. (Fast - DWV Patrol Squad)

Troop - Veteran Squad; Harker; 3 Plasma Guns; Demo Doctrine; Forward Sentry Doctrine; Vox. (Fast - DWV Patrol Squad)

Elite - Ratlings 3 (Elite - DWV Snipers)

Elite - 6 Scions ; 2 melta. (Elite/Troop - Catachan Devils)

Elite - 6 Scions ; 2 melta. (Elite/Troop - Catachan Devils)

Fast - Scout Sents w/ Camo ( Fast - DWV Scout Sents)

Fast - Rough Riders; 2 Melta (Replace Ogryn Slot)

Fortification - Aegis Defense Line; 2 Baricades; 2 barb Wire (Jungle themed Aegis defense line to present the Jungle rule in a way, the barricades are Jungle ruins and help provide cover and theme, the barb wire are booby traps causing dangerous Terrain Checks; I made 2 booby trap models 6in x 1in)

Pts: coming soon.

*Carried over Theme: * Kept the Colonel>Captain>Lieutenant structure, presented a booby trap element with "forward sentries" snare mines and barb wire, no heavy armor, was able to keep the Patrol and assault teams but lost the important infiltrate rule, Catachan devils represented by Scions by presenting an ambush/elite unit feel to the army (filling in for the lack of infiltrate and marbo) they deep strike/ambush from reserve and have move through cover to represent an extra ability to maneuver terrain.

*Playstyle:* The 2 Platoons hold the line with 2 HQs and PCS to support them all behind the Aegis (jungle), the 2 Patrol squads will advance the field. The 2 assault Teams will protect each flank (best they can). Mortar Team holds in the rear and the H. Bolter and Auto C. teams are up front with the rest of platoon. 2 Catachan Devil Squads ambush enemies from deep strike reserve, Rough riders support rear late game by holding in reserve and the scout Sents will outflank. Snipers infiltrate and stay put.

*Current Ideas:* I am thinking of adding Master of Ordnance to each HQ and a LasCannon team to one platoon, this is to add more long range strength but I am not convinced a DWV army should equip these. 

*Notes:* This is a fluff list and wont be as competitive as others, I have a Catachan Jungle Fighter Army with Armor and Vendettas but this is an attempt at an authentic Death World Veteran Army playable in 7th edition. I will check back in a few days for feedback and add photos and point values (army is about 80% done).

Thanks for reading, 
Eric

My first post feel free to add pointers to help make my posts better.


----------



## General Eric

*Photos*

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=1498

I placed photos for this Army in my showcase


----------



## Moriouce

Went over at the Showcase and I realy like it! The bases was maybe a little to empty. Wanted more shrubs and plants but you might have a plan with it that I missed. The boobytraps what fantastic and I hope we'll see more of those.


----------



## General Eric

*Thank you for the feedback*

That is an excellent suggestion, I was so caught up trying to get them table ready I didn't fancy up the bases. Ty Ty.


----------

